# Have you ever met another cloth-diapering parent in real life?



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

I NEVER have. I live in CA so you think I would. Where are all the CD'ing people IRL?


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

I know 2 IRL. But I keep my circle of mommy friends pretty limited.


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes quite a few actually. When i lived in hawaii i had a cloth diaper party at my house. The first time i met the group of mamas from mothering was at the party..it was great. My dining room table was covered in fitteds and wool. A few others are my homebirth group cloth diaper as well. My dd goes to school with another mothering mamas dd and she cloth diapers as well. At a recent get together we were talking diapers and the other mamas looked at us like we had two heads.







They just about fell over when they saw me change my ds's fitteds and saw that i use(gasp) cloth wipes!??! lmao You should try the finding your tribe threads for your area and see if you can meet some others. It is great fun to meet others who cloth diaper IRL.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

ONly at La Leche League.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yup, lots!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I tend to only hang out with moms I meet through MDC so I know very few moms that DON'T use cloth.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I have only met CD mamas through MDC or other AP groups.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I have! My friend introduced me to me to her friend when I started CD. Then that same friend that introduced me converted (I don't know if that counts







) and then I met a mama at a water park last year and her dd was in pocket. She actually EC'ed! What are the odds of randomely meeting someone who does that!

OP, where in CA are you?


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I put quite a few, but really it's just more than a couple. I CD. My best friend introduced me to CDing when my ds2 was about 2 -he's 7 now. I know 4-5 other people who CD.


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Leximom, I'm in Los Angeles. It's not as liberal as Northern CA, but still...I just thought I'd see more CD'ers out and about. People have thought my son's fbs were covers I put over a disposable, or part of an outfit. They are amazed and sometimes grossed out when they find out that they're washable diapers.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

Two of my friends decided to start cloth diapering at around the same time I did (which is funny because none of us had talked about it before!) and since then, two more of my friends have started. I've had one friend who tried and quit as well.

I've also met cd'ing mamas at LLL, and I just found out that another friend of mine who I don't see too often has her babies in cloth. So that's not a super huge amount, but I think it's still a lot!


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that my almost 3 year old just saw her first sposie recently (maybe it's because sposies don't get changed on outings as much). She kept asking me what the mom was doing and what that was (pointing to the diaper). I kept telling her it was a diaper but she wasn't going for that







I had to explain that it was a throw away diaper, and explain that it was similar to a paper towel that you throw away instead of using a regular towel and washing it. That seemed to work and not offend the mom.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My first encounter with a CDing mom was JennInSeattle (does she still post here??) when I met her at La Leche League.







Ever since then, almost all the mamas I've met from MDC cloth diaper.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

I can think of about 10-15 but they aren't people I see a lot. But I was totally shocked one time when I went to a quarter of a parenting class at my college (you and your baby type class) there were 10 babies enrolled in the class and FIVE, yes FIVE, of them were cloth diapered!! I had never been so surprised in my life! I had/have never been in a room with so many CD'd babies!! It was nice!!! That was when I lived in Oly and I knew those 4 ladies and then I was friends with some other MDC mamas there and 5 or 6 of them CD'd too. This is all in western Washington state.


----------



## dessismama (Mar 3, 2005)

I know 4-5 IRL, mostly from my midwife's circle of clients.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have met several. I met my now best friend at a LLL meeting and I've think I've met at least 8-10 other moms, probably more.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

I voted other.. Ive never met other mums as in friends.... but my mum CD'd me and my sister.. and some of my sons nurses used to CD their kids..


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

a few.


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Most of the mamas at our local bf clinic are cders







All the infant/toddler childcare programs use a cloth diaper service so we see a lot of converts once mama are heading back to work too.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I know quite a few, definitely more than a few.


----------



## rugbymom (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish I knew people who used cloth! People here think I'm weird for wanting to have a natural birth and using a midwife. I haven't even told most people that we aren't circ'ing!


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I know many actually.....its really nice to be able to have that common thread.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, plenty. It's a small state -- we tend to travel in packs.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

When my older son (now 9) was cloth diapered, I didn't even know any other moms near my age with babies, so I was alone in my efforts at that point. Now, with my younger son (almost 2), I know many, many people that CD their little ones. Most of my friends do (or have), and I meet kids here and there who are showing telltale signs - bulky butts, colorful cloth sticking out the backs of their pants, etc.







I am a librarian, so I'm pretty exposed to lots of the kids in my town and I've noticed there are a good number of CD-ing mamas and papas here.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I voted "yes lots" because I've been attending LLL meetings for over 7 years. The percentage of cloth diaperers at meetings is higher than the rest of society, I'm sure, lol! If I discounted everyone from LLL, I would say that I knew of no one else who used cloth diapers.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

My LLL group has at least three wonderful moms who CD. They have been very instructive and helpful to me in making the decision to CD, as they make it look sooo easy!









Outside of LLL I know someone who has CD'd, her kids are grown now, who's a dear friend of mine (she also offers me encouragement and information) and I know a lady who told me she had used Fuzzi Bunz and really liked them.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

In my town it's unusual to meet a mama who doesn't CD at least part time.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I wish I knew more so I could sell my stash more easily when the time comes. I know a few, from LLL or my homeschool group like others have said.

One little girl I didn't even realize until was cd until it got hot out - I am so used to seeing the cd bum that I didn't notice how big it is on her.


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

Not many. I few at the API meeting and I have one friend that does. I hope to meet more and convince my husbands cousin to







: when we move to Jersey!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm more surprised when I see a baby in disposibles--CDing is pretty common around here.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

most all of my Bradly birth class is CDing (and ebf too). but i can't say we are really freinds -- but i know them

i am freind with eh WAHM who makes all our diapers. I have gont to the locakl CD group once or twice -- need to go more

A freind, not too close, from our old church is CD part time, i hooked her up wioth the WAHM i buy from before he baby was born.

one sister Cd and the other did not on child 1 and 2 but wants to on 3.

at one LLL meeting all the mosm did, at the other i aqnd the leader were the only ones.

when we get togheter with the MDC moms to play i think most do, or do part time, or have in the past.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I started cding because half of my friends did it and it seemed easy and I had been toying with the idea since before my baby was born.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

tons in SE michigan! met most at LLL. We're even having a cd party on the 2nd


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Not too many around here. I know the two mums who got ME into CDing, and the mums that I convinced to try it (yay!) and only one other. Pretty sad...


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

nak
Does my mom count?







If not then no







But then again I havent met many other moms period, so....


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

a few different armywives when i was in germany







not a whole lot, but a good number


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

The first time I was exposed to cloth was when I got with DP and his daughter was in cloth. Everyone in the family hated it, but I never thought it was any hassle. When I had my second DD I used cloth for a little bit, but got lazy and switched. With DS due in July I am exclusively using cloth. The only other person I "know" is my brothers girlfriends friend, so I talk with her about it, but we don't hang out or "know" each other. Although she is coming to my baby shower with my brother's girlfriend so she can give me some cloth, isn't that nice?! Everyone else thinks I'm crazy... Until they see the ones I have made, then they are all impressed, but more with my sewing, than the idea of using cloth! lol


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

I met several through the local API group. Also, Cotton Babies has a store here, so there are lots of cloth-diaperers in and out of there.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

yep meet 2 thru LLL and we converted another


----------



## spepper (Jun 18, 2006)

My SIL uses cloth. She's the only other CD momma I know.


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I voted other. I haven't met any moms that are currently cloth diapering in person, but three of my neighbors CD'd their kids who are now in their late teens/early 20s. They all get a big kick out of the new styles of cloth diapers. I live in Northern California, just outside of San Jose.


----------



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

Meeting lots here in Seattle. BumGenius or prefolds from the diapering service are what these babes seem to be wearing most.


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't think anyone around here did it, but since I started I've been going on to everyone I know about how wonderful CDs are and I've found 3 moms who do it and one who is really interested. Of course all complained that there was no place locally to buy them which has me thinking that maybe I need to get a retail license so I can take advantage of the growing trend.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Most of the moms I know CD, either from the start or having been converted.








I think about 75% of the babies and toddlers in my playgroup are CD'd, in pockets or prefolds mostly.


----------



## Mom2Madolyn (May 10, 2007)

It was actually the one I met who turned me on to CDing! I can't thank her enough for supporting my addiction


----------



## Karah R (Aug 21, 2005)

I was an infant teacher/group leader in a child care facility for years, and at one point we had something like four out of five in cloth in the infant room including my own child. I notice that some neighbor around the corner from me often has cloth dipes drying on a rack in her driveway, and I know other random assorted CDing families around here.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

yep, lots. but i'm in crunchtown, CA


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama* 
ONly at La Leche League.









Same here!


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

*comes out of lurkdom*

Yes, i have! My MIL!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

I know 2 other mums who use cloth nappies, both also breastfeed/breastfed and one of them uses slings to carry her baby too


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

I feel really lucky that I know lots of cloth diaper mamas. I have met most of them from LLL or from our Mommy and Me yoga class (both things that tend to attract crunchy moms) but we've formed a playgroup and I think more than half of us use cloth! It's awesome. A lot of them are on MDC too so we've got lots to talk about. I'm in a moms group through the hospital where DS was born and I converted one of those mamas to cloth as well and I lead a group for new moms and one of them uses FBs. Also my mom used cloth with all of us and I'm trying to brainwash my friends who haven't had kids yet to get them in the cloth mode for the future! My brother actually that the everyone used cloth diapers! LOL


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I ws the first person that I knew that was cd-ing. I met a woman that was pregnant & became so excited when she saw that I Was cd-ing. SHe was planning it , but was getting nothing but weird looks from people. Her & I became great friends & she became the guru of clothh diapers to me. SHe tried many, many different kinds. Then another friend jumped on the bandwagon! Now I'm surrounded with people that CD. It is wonderful! My girls have been out of dipers for almost 2 years. I miss actullay miss hanging diapers out on the line.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathteach* 
I NEVER have. I live in CA so you think I would. Where are all the CD'ing people IRL?

I'm in CA as well, and I know LOTS of cding mamas


----------



## mama2jack (Mar 6, 2007)

My sil cd my nephew w/prefolds and covers for a short time (7-8 mo?) when money was tight, I don't know why she switched back to sposies. Then after I started cd w/ my pockets (mostly) and 2 of my husband's cousins saw them they recently decided to give them a try. ( I need to check in & see how things are going







) I would like to meet some people irl that are really commited though. Hoepfully I will soon because at the end of the summer there will be a store opening in my town devoted to natural parenting




























:


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I just met two yesterday. One is an MDC mama. Its a poor area here, for some there really isn't a choice.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama* 
ONly at La Leche League.









Yup.


----------



## rrmrose (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dessismama* 
I know 4-5 IRL, mostly from my midwife's circle of clients.

And I am one of them.









Rachel


----------



## anba (Jun 3, 2006)

I voted never, because I have never met anyone in my age group that have cloth diapered. However my MIL, cloth diapered my DH, mostly because she had to. So, I guess I met one person.


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

I put other because I know some but not a bunch. Mostly from ap groups or mdc.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I know a few mamas who CD, mostly via a diaper service. I just joined a babywearin' group and a local AP group so I think I'm about to meet a whole new slew of cloth bums in the near future.


----------



## les7699 (Jan 19, 2007)

I met 2 from an ap board on found from mdc and my best friend cd's but I originally met her on line so I guess that doesn't count. The only person I know totally from IRL that cd's was my mom and I converted my step sister in law lol.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes.







I have two recruits...my sil and my best friend







, so they count. Then I mostly have holistic friends so some of them cloth diaper as well.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quite a few, actually. I have a friend from college with an older DD; she was the one who first showed me that cloth diapers were about more than prefolds, pins, and plastic, and inspired me to try it with my own kids. Then I met a woman at Gymboree who cds, and I've met a bunch of people at MDC meetups too. Then just yesterday I met a woman at our CSA farm who's cding a 4 month old baby. Oh, and my pediatrician is all into cloth diapering too.


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

My neighbor just started CD'ing her newborn,


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

I only know one or two....most people look at me like I'm nuts when they realize we cloth diaper.


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

The only person I knew who Cd'd was my mom (she used Cd with 2/3 of us-There are pictures of me somewhere with huge Cd bum and a poncho on. I didn't know anyone IRL who cd'd when Dd was little(I tried to Cd with random dipes from Ebay and it was a disaster), and then I found some MDC mamas IRL who did, at which time I learned a lot more and we figured out a system that worked really well. I then helped a friend of mine who had been considering Cd-and she loves it-I think her Dd had only been in sposies a handful of times.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama* 
ONly at La Leche League.










Yup! this is where I found other CD'ing Mamas too.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm jealous of all you mamas with all the cool mama friends. LOL. None of my friends IRL get me. The CD thing isn't a big deal, but I generally feel like I'm the only one who parents the way I do.

It would be fun to talk CDs w/ another mama IRL. I know one from my MOMS Club but I don't hang out with the club much anymore because I have nothing in common with any of them. The only other CD mamas I know are from LLL but ds tends to act up (really act up) at meetings so it's usually more trouble than it's worth to go.

Off to FYT to see if I can meet anyone, LOL.


----------



## RoseRed (Dec 24, 2005)

The only one I know of is my cousin.. but I am new to this stuff


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i have never met anyone else who is currently cloth diapering but my best friends's brother's wife did, my mom's ex neighbor did, and my mom did.


----------



## Twice as nice (Feb 5, 2006)

I've met quite a few. My sis got me started and since then, I've met a few mamas from MDC and there is a great mom's group at a local birthing center.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sort of 2, that I know of.

1 was my mom (I was cd'd).
The other is the parent(s) of one of Alivia's friends. He isn't anymore, but he was for a while.


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

Almost all of my friends use cloth, but we are all members of a local AP group so I guess it's not too surprising.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

None... but then I'm moving to Denver, CO so if someone wants to be my friend so I can change my answer







:


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

I know a lot that either tried it or did it pt...we were the only ones I knew that vacationed with cloth, used it basically 100% of the time IRL. Many of my friends seemed to have started but then stopped. We liked it way more than paper so we never looked back once we switched back when he was 11 months old (diaper service, no washer nearby from birth to 4 months, paper from 5-10 months old, then back to cloth till out of diapers at 2 years.)


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I have met quite a few through MDC-related gatherings.







Also run into some at other crunchy-type gatherings like babywearing meetings and even saw two CD'd babes at a VBAC meeting.







I have one other friend who CDs full time, too, another who did for a while and then quit, and several people who are interested enough to give it a shot.

I lived in Santa Cruz, CA, for a while and did run into a random mama here and there, say at the farmers market. And several of the API group babies were CDd. I was actually surprised that there weren't more, given just how crunchy Santa Cruz is!!


----------



## wrzos (Jan 15, 2005)

I voted lots, but it wasn't a true representation, b/c I know lots b/c we have a local bulletin board devoted to cloth diapers and I've met tons of mamas on there who use cloth. Of my friends I knew before finding this bb, none use cloth.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Let's see, I knew my inlaws who'd CDed all their kids, but had no more babies in diapers by the time I met them.









When my girls were little, I knew at least 4 other families who were currently CDing or had done so in the past few years (if their kids were past diapering age.) Then I passed DS' diapers along to an IRL friend who was (and still is) CDing. Oh, and my aunt and uncle used a diaper service for my cousins (now 17 and 13) when they were babies.

I don't know anybody IRL who exlusively used CDs and never used a sposie ever (myself included.) I know a lot of families who exclusively used disposables, and quite a few who used a combination.


----------



## climbermom (Jan 25, 2007)

I can think of quite a few. My mom, at least two of my aunts, two neighbors, my sister, my Bradley class instructor, one of my friends, and a random person I met at Jeopardy! auditions. Oh, and another friend used them for a short period of time but quit.

I imagine that a large number of the Amish and Mennonites in my area cloth diaper as well, but I can't say that I really know any of them.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes! I know 3 other women who CD. ONe is my best friend whom I converted, and then a friend of hers is CDing her new son as well. Spreading the LOVE!!!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

I know one, the LLL leader here in Beijing. The other is a Shanghai Mom.

Now...if you ask about the ECing moms...there are LOTS and LOTS here, though not normally in the expat community. ECing is the commonly practiced Chinese method. They also hold their babies all day long, and always sit the baby in their laps to feed the (older) baby solid food. They don't use high chairs!!


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama* 
ONly at La Leche League.



















But most of the regulars do.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Yep, lots here. I live very near to a small college town that is generally pretty NFL-oriented. I meet other mama's with kids in cloth nad slings almost daily at parks.
I have also had 3 different kids that I cared for (childcare) that were in cloth. (All intact, too







).


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I've run in to lots. I live in a pretty crunchy area. But, I've learned that using CDs doesn't make you practice AP.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes! Much to my surprise, one of DH's colleagues used CDs with her sons (who are 7 and 10 now). Finally, I had someone to commiserate with over the fact that I can't find pants to fit over DD's fluffy butt


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

All the mamas I know who CD I've met at NINO meetings.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

How timely this thread is!!!

I had about 1,000,000,000,000 heart attacks yesterday at my local pool because I actually saw someone cd'ing a toddler!!!! Even my dh was staring at them! We live in a very mainstream area, bf'ing rates are low, circ'ing rates are high, no one has ever heard of a BabyBjorn let alone a wrap. And to think I saw someone cd'ing at the pool!

One other time I saw a lady cd'ing at a LLL meeting. It was really weird cause she changed her baby like 5 times in during the one hour we were there. I could have sworn a couple of the times she took off a competely dry diaper.







:


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

I voted yes, lots because I did meet lots of cloth diapering families when I lived in Oakland, CA.

Now that I am in Northern Virginia the only cloth diapering folks I have run into are from MDC.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

I've met a few, of course this was before I began cding. One child at the daycare I used to work at was cd'ed, and one mom at the LLL group cd'ed and of course my grandma, but that was years ago!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ergonyer* 
nak
Does my mom count?







If not then no







But then again I havent met many other moms period, so....

nak

that's exactly what i was about to say


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

i've met a ton. we have a cloth diapering group locally and all the other parents in my neighborhood use them, too. it's really nice to be surrounded with like-minded people.







:


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I didn't meet a soul, before or after kids who Cloth diapered, other than my mom and her friends. I picked other, b/c my best friend did end up cloth diapering when she had her dc almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I know several.


----------



## ~happy2Bamommy~ (May 16, 2006)

yes, after I converted them


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~happy2Bamommy~* 
yes, after I converted them

















you are doing better than me! I just got a lot of wrinkled noses when people saw I cd'ed.


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama* 
ONly at La Leche League.



















But I was introduced to the ease of CDing by a nurse at the hospital when we were there for my DD2 (when she had RSV as an infant.) A friend of my husband also CDs. I am currently trying to convert one of my friends who is pregnant with her second (kids only 17 months apart.) It is just way too expensive to sposie 2 kids, on top of the environmental impart. It just isn't practical.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I lived in Lawrence, KS, which is a pretty hippy town, when I first became a parent. I inadvertently went to the AP playgroup (it was at the church I attended, I thought it was affiliated with the church). The majority of them cloth diapered. DD1 was 2 months old at the time. I thought they were all crazy, but I went back a few weeks later and decided that I wanted to try cd'ing. I stayed with that playgroup until we moved when dd1 was 3 yrs old. Here, I had no friends that cd'ed but I have since converted one of them! That's the secret!!! You have to convert them!


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

I have met less than 5 cloth diapering mamas in real life.

2 were mamas I converted/convinced to use cloth.

The two others are mamas that send their kids to the same daycare as my dd. When I arrived at this daycare, the employees had never heard of people using cloth, and now, 2 are CD'ing (maybe even more that I am not aware of), so I think it's definitely getting more common.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtbuko* 
I voted yes, lots because I did meet lots of cloth diapering families when I lived in Oakland, CA.

Now that I am in Northern Virginia the only cloth diapering folks I have run into are from MDC.

I'm in NOVA too







I like it here, although many of the moms I know turn their noses up at CDing, EBF, etc. I met one CD mom in my mom's club but we have very different schedules and I don't know her all that well. I see quite a few at LLL, and there is an API of NOVA but they just started having morning meetings recently. I used to not be able to go b/c of afternoon naps/crankiness







But I think I'll try the morning ones--they're in Burke.


----------

